# Installing a chimney in a pole barn



## micah78 (Oct 20, 2011)

As you could probably tell from the title, I'm trying to install a chimney in my pole barn. First off, I think I've decided it would be best to go through the wall. My reasoning is that the roof on my barn is metal and it leaks. I haven't decided What I'm going to do about fixing the roof but feel that the chimney would just add another hole! The wall construction of my barn is [from outside to inside] metal siding, Styrofoam insulation, and very thin wood paneling. What would I need to correctly vent my wood stove through the wall? Once I'm through the wall, do I need double wall pipe to go up the outside of the pole barn? I did a couple searches and couldn't find much info on installing a wood burner in a pole barn. I want to make sure I do it right, and don't waste my money on the wrong stuff! Any advice you guys could give me would be greatly appreciated.  
                                                                    Thanx, Micah


----------



## Stump_Branch (Oct 20, 2011)

You may find out going through the roof is cheaper, less  class A pipe needed.

With that, yes at least doublewall class A pipe  for outside. Youll need a wall thimble to get through, a right angle support, a T cleanout and various outher supports.

Look up duravent, or class a. You should find what you need.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 20, 2011)

If you do go through the wall, do it on the south side but you'd save many dollars by going straight up. Also, if you do go through the wall, 1/4" rise (or more) per foot of horizontal.


----------



## Hass (Oct 20, 2011)

through the roof would be cheaper definitely.
I'm putting one in my shed after my house is all buttoned up (another month or so), and I'm just going to run straight up and right out the roof. I can't stand on the roof because I don't trust it... Although it holds up 3 feet of snow, so I'm sure it's pretty sturdy even though it doesn't look it. So I'm just going to put it right near the edge... Should be within arms reach I hope.

I wanted to run it through the wall because it would be so much easier... But then you add in the cost of Class A pipe, which is totally unneeded and it becomes silly. Plus if you run single/double wall through the barn you'll get more heat transferred... Keeping your chimney warmer with less creosote able to build up.


----------



## gasavage (Oct 21, 2011)

I went through the roof, near the peak.....it was the easiest


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 21, 2011)

gasavage said:
			
		

> I went through the roof, near the peak.....it was the easiest



Nice install! Hope you're gonna add a storm collar to that system...


----------



## Creekyphil (Oct 21, 2011)

My be worth takng a look at http://tinyurl.com/3gvq6r2

if you are indeed using double wall, 350 degrees should be fine.


----------



## oldspark (Oct 21, 2011)

Creekyphil said:
			
		

> My be worth takng a look at http://www.amsisupply.com/pipe flashing boots dektite hi temp.php.
> 
> if you are indeed using double wall, 350 degrees should be fine.


 That link does not work for me, any one else have that problem?


----------



## Creekyphil (Oct 21, 2011)

i'm working on it.  each space in that url should have a "percent sign followed by 20 " in its place. trying to figure out why they don't show up in the thread.

should work now. thanks for the heads up oldspark.


----------



## Highbeam (Oct 21, 2011)

Anybody going to speak about the legal issues of a woodstove in the garage? I've never seen a pole barn without a drive through door so that makes it a garage and an not a legal place for a solid fuel burning appliance. I'm building a pole barn and it will have a woodstove in it too so I won't hold it against you but you should know the implications.


----------



## oldspark (Oct 21, 2011)

Highbeam you get to be the first, dumbest thing I have ever heard, my SIL's insurance cover's his garage and it has a wood burner in it and they know about it.


----------



## Creekyphil (Oct 21, 2011)

thats why I threw out the pipe boot as a roof pass through option.  It's not the standard solution, and probably violates a whole pile of codes, but I assumed that this whole install is in that same style.  Personally, I have no problem with that, as long as you err on the side of caution and use common sense with the setup.


----------



## glenlloyd (Oct 21, 2011)

For roof exit class A required from the point of exit up to the required chimney height. Placing the exit close to the peak means least amount of expense in class A piping and as in the example shown you can tie into the existing ridge flashing which resolves that nasty problem on metal roofs. Exit through the sidewall means a lot of class A to get to the required height.

I have a wood burner in my garage and insurance knows about it, they've never said a thing against it, they basically complain about the stupid stuff, like no handrail at the back steps, chipping peeling paint etc.

steve


----------



## oldspark (Oct 21, 2011)

Well I'm hoping the flashing made for this application works well as I am not putting my chimney near the peak, dont want the woodburner in the middle of the building as it would be in the way, I am going to put the suppor box in the rafters and go up with class A after that.


----------



## Bigrhamr (Oct 21, 2011)

Highbeam said:
			
		

> Anybody going to speak about the legal issues of a woodstove in the garage? I've never seen a pole barn without a drive through door so that makes it a garage and an not a legal place for a solid fuel burning appliance. I'm building a pole barn and it will have a woodstove in it too so I won't hold it against you but you should know the implications.



I'll be checking into that more. My shop is a commercial building and the insurance co won't cover it with a wood burner inside, even though it's a welding and fab shop so the stove would not be the only thing making sparks and heat. They said no problem for my personal garage.


----------



## gasavage (Oct 21, 2011)

DAKSY said:
			
		

> gasavage said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




lol..yep.  I did this a couple of years ago.  In progress photo.  All appropriate places sealed with silicone too.


----------



## oldspark (Oct 21, 2011)

Bigrhamr said:
			
		

> Highbeam said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You can weld but you cant burn wood, go figure.


----------

